
Looking into 2020’s Pull Requests: Part I - adrianomartins
https://explore.dev/2020s-pull-requests-part-i/
======
MrPapz
Pretty interesting since we deal with this everyday!

~~~
marceloabsousa
Thanks! Let us know if you have any suggestion for the next posts!

